# Diabetes W/Peripheral Vascular Disease Help!



## medicalbiller36 (Aug 21, 2013)

After reviewing the guidelines for coding complications I am confused as to what to be using with peripheral circulatory disorder 250.70 and peripheral vascular disease.  The documentation only states PVD (443.9), but the organization has linked 443.81 with 250.70.  I believe that this should be coded as 250.70 & 443.9 as the documentation only states Diabetes W/PVD BLE.


----------



## letiflynn (Jan 2, 2014)

I am having this same problem right now. Did you find your answer?


----------



## lmartien (Jan 3, 2014)

*DM and PVD*

As a long time wound care coder I would agree with the 250.70 and then the PVD as the note doesn't appear toro die any more information.


----------



## brjones (Jan 3, 2014)

I would code 250.70 and 443.81 as when the PVD is linked to the DM code 443.81 is used.


----------



## soprano (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi medicalbiller36,

In your example, DM w/ PVD BLE, 250.70 and 443.81 (peripheral angiopathy in diseases classified elsewhere) would be the more appropriate code selection. In this case, the provider has clearly documented the relationship between the DM and PVD. PVD is a manifestation of the DM. 

443.9 (peripheral vascular disease, unspecified) would be appropriate when documentation does not associate a relationship between DM and PVD.

Hope that helps.


----------

